# Calvin's Institutes with Dr. Timothy George



## john_Mark (Jan 5, 2009)

Founders is offering a new class on the _Institutes_.



> Study through the Institutes with Dr. Timothy George
> 16-Week courses (beginning February 2, 2009): Calvin and the Reformed Tradition
> 
> Calvin and the Reformed Tradition with audio lectures by Dr. Timothy George
> ...



Does this look like a class worth considering?


----------



## Ivan (Jan 5, 2009)

I say that it is worth considering. Please note, if you don't know, that you will probably be listening to lectures by George via the Founders website (and, of course, reading through the Institutes) and discussing them with a mentor and other students by phone. In addition, you most likely will be expected to write a paper or two.


----------

